#  Vorstellungen >   Neurogene Blasenentleerungsstörung >

## netcarmen

Hallo,  
auch ich bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe auf diesem Weg an neue Infos zu kommen.  
Wer sich mit einer postoperativen neurogener Blasenentleerungsstörung auskennt kann sich gerne an mich wenden. Außerdem suche ich Infos über Blasenschrittmacher.  :Huh?:  
Gruß netcarmen

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo  netcarmen 
Herzlich Willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net   
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei uns im Forum   
Liebe Grüße   
Michael

----------

